# Tetragonula and Austroplebeia bees



## Exuie (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm very interested in our native stingless bees I live in Darwin in the NT and have been trying to get my very own stingless bees however I've had very little success so I was hoping someone could help me with this.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 6, 2016)

If you email Russell zabel he is currently taking orders (google the name for his website, I'd link it but I'm on my phone)


----------



## Exuie (Aug 6, 2016)

thanks for the reply I've emailed and am now waiting to see the response tho I'm expecting they won't ship here even tho their native due to the different gene pools but fingers crossed


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 7, 2016)

They do ship native bees, just not European bees. 
The price list they'll send you has the price for the hives being shipped. I've been super happy with their service and my bees. I'm planning to buy more this year too. 

Infact they were the only people willing to send them to me in SA. No one else wanted the risk of them dying in the cold... But they've done great for a year now.


----------



## Exuie (Aug 7, 2016)

I got a reply from Russell but he won't send them to my area and suggested I get _Tetragonula mellipes locally however I've been trying to do that for years nobody here own stingless bees no clubs or anything.

I've been trying to use a method I saw online which uses a pipe but have had very little success I've got pictures I can put up if your interested but not too much happening inside the box hive.
_


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 7, 2016)

Mate..put a hollow log, on its end, on a paver, somewhere cool and shady but not undercover- they will find you. I had to remove some from my 4wd awning today.


----------



## Exuie (Aug 7, 2016)

Tried that already but so far I've only had a carpenter bee hover around it and its been just over a year


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 8, 2016)

Perhaps you could put a Gumtree wanted add up and offer to relocate them/take them from fallen trees on construction sites?


----------



## Exuie (Aug 8, 2016)

I did have an ad on Gumtree with pictures of the bees and examples of moveable logs nests but all I ever got was views lots and lots of views I ended up taking it down last night people in Darwin don't seem to know very much about our native bees as for Construction sites I don't know any that haven't already been cleared most the construction sites I know of are in city or town areas their might be some much further out but I have no way of getting places on my own


----------



## i_am_snake (Aug 8, 2016)

hey, i live in Darwin, and today at work we found a massive native hive in a wheelie bin of all places! i too am interested in just how to propagate new colonies from existing hives and farming our native bee. so i should be able to swing a few bees your way... Dan


----------



## Exuie (Aug 8, 2016)

i_am_snake said:


> hey, i live in Darwin, and today at work we found a massive native hive in a wheelie bin of all places! i too am interested in just how to propagate new colonies from existing hives and farming our native bee. so i should be able to swing a few bees your way... Dan




Awesome find and its good to know someone else here is actually interested in our bees I'm more then happy to share some info


----------



## Exuie (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone just an update but the bees I got from i_am_snake are doing well and have come a long way.


----------

